# Third batch for 2011



## ffemt128 (May 4, 2011)

Well our initial supply of pee was down to 17 bottles and I haven't bottled the Cranberry Lime Pee as of yet so I decided to start another 6 gallon batch. I mixed up all the ingredients and tool the initial sg to 1.080 as I usually shoot for. I'll pitch they yeast starter tomorrow or Friday after work. Looking forward to another fine batch of skeeter pee this year.


----------



## CCtex (May 4, 2011)

Working on my first attempt at SP. Used a slurry from Strawberry that I started to use in the pee. Looking forward to this.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 5, 2011)

Getting ready to create my starter. I'll be using Lavin 1116 yeast. So far I have used a starter for every batch. I never seem to have a slurry available when I decide to make pee.


----------



## mrzazz (May 5, 2011)

I actually like the straight lemon flavor rather than picking up a slight taste from a slurry. I do have a batch of the lemon/lime/cranberry on now, cant wait to taste that


----------



## ffemt128 (May 5, 2011)

Starter is going nicely. I currently have about a liter with a fairly vigorous fermention right now. I started with about 300 ml of h2o and sugar with a little bit of energizer.


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

Mines in the planning stage... Gonna be a Cherry SP. With a Cherry-Limeaid right behind, then thinking Cranberry SP, maybe a strawberry.... Gotta get ready Summer...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 5, 2011)

My motto: make it early, make it often


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

I'm gonna! Especially now that I have enough equipment to prevent the last failure.... RIP- 1st Pee....


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2011)

This has been a real slow ferment. I added my last bottle of lemon and additional energizer and nutrient over the weekend when I was down to 1.048 or there about. I checked again last night. Still at 1.016. I'm figuring on transferring to carboy this weekend for aging.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 20, 2011)

Just over 1.000 this am, transferred to carboy til dry and starts to clear then I will stabilize and backsweeten prior to adding sparkoloid for final cleaing. Will filter after all is clear around the 4th of July.


----------

